# Polk TL350



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi


I have been looking at the Polk TL350 speaker set and would like to know if anyone has any experience with these speakers.

It would be in a 20x16 room with 10ft ceilings?

The TL350 sattelites would be replacing two RTi6 front speakers and two
OWM3 rear speakers and the TL3 center speaker would be replacing a CSi6 speaker.

I would keep my current DSWPRO550 subwoofer and use the two OWM3 to
finish out my 7.1 system

This would be driven by a Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver.

We are trying to utilze the space in our family room better hence the reason for switching to the smaller sattelite speaker system.

Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've never heard the TL350's myself, so I can't really provide any insight regarding their sound, but I can give you some general advise; they will be absolutely swamped by that room. Based upon your measurements it's about 3200 ft^3, which is far too large for any speaker with a 3.25" midrange. I suspect you would ultimately find the sound to be thin and weak. You might want to consider other options.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

theJman said:


> I've never heard the TL350's myself, so I can't really provide any insight regarding their sound, but I can give you some general advise; they will be absolutely swamped by that room. Based upon your measurements it's about 3200 ft^3, which is far too large for any speaker with a 3.25" midrange. I suspect you would ultimately find the sound to be thin and weak. You might want to consider other options.


Thanks, that was one of my concerns. When I contacted one of the better online dealers they told me tk350's would be be more than enough for the room.

I guess I need to do some more research.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you can provide a budget number perhaps we can make a few worthwhile suggestions.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably 800-1000


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given your budget and room size you might want to just keep your current speakers. Anything much smaller than that will have a hard time coping with the amount of space. There are smaller speakers with good sound quality and solid output -- like the Paradigm MelleniaOne for example -- but a 5.0 set of those won't fit within your budget. As a general rule, speakers and subwoofers are commensurate with your room size.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. I can be more flexible in my budget and have been looking at and researching the ProCinema 1000 setup by 
Definitive Technology. I will have to take a look at the pardigm.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The DefTech's won't have the sound quality of the Paradigm's, but they will have more output. From what I've read they're also very well liked, so those might be a good option too.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a chance to hear the Def Tec ProMonitor 1000's today and while they sounded good the sound was too bright for my taste. The Def Tec StudioMonitor 55's sounded much better. 

After hearing the ProMonitor 1000's my wife is a little more open to the fact that if we are to upgrade our front speakers, we will be looking at a size similar to what we have or even some small towers.

I am going to see about listening to some Klipsch Reference RB-61 II to see how they sound or I may just see about some Polk RTi8 off of their ebay store.


----------

